# Sword Fish



## Wayne (May 22, 2009)

We brought what we thought were two male and four female sword fish. We thought males had the long tail and the female did not. Now they all have long tails. Where did we go wrong 

Tks


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

well, swordtails are known for changing sex....seriously. it happens relatively often. secondly, juvenile swords may not show the tail. it's important to look at the gonopodium (sp?), the bottom most "fin" on live bearers. Females will have rounded gonopodiums and males will have a straight, tube like structure.


----------

